# Best way to display shirts in store??



## gil5 (Apr 23, 2010)

hi all, 

i recently began selling shirts through a local head shop. currently the shirts are poorly displayed but still selling fairly well. when considering a display alternative, i realized that each t-shirt display method has it's pros and cons. 

i'm currently selling 2 designs there but would like to expand soon. before i do, i need to buy something that will market my shirts effectivley inside the store. 

ideally, i would like to have something similar to what they have in hot topic (with the tee's image displayed behind plastic and then mounted to the wall with the shirts themselves folded on shelves below). however, this is impossible when considering the layout of the head shop. 

i considered a tee shirt rack. one of my main problems working with the head shop has been the employees refusal to fold my shirts. a rack would solve the issue of having unfolded shirts but on a rack shirts are less exposed and that bothers me. i thought of maybe incorporating some mannequins but idk how expensive that would be. 

i've ruled using a table because of the whole folding issue. 

if anyone has any other ideas, options please let me know. any/all feedback is appreciated.


----------

